
Uber Air's plans for 1k-strong Melbourne helicopter fleet - mathgenius
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-02-28/uber-air-plans-for-1000-strong-melbourne-helicopter-fleet/12007092
======
gonesilent
"Uber is unlikely to be the applicant for the airworthiness certificate that
permits an aircraft to take to the air, meaning pilots could be responsible
for safety and maintenance of the helicopters, just as drivers in the Uber
network operate now."

~~~
DarthGhandi
Can't speak for the states, but in Australia there's already a massive
shortage of helicopter pilots. It's incredibly prohibitive to get commercially
licensed. Many do years of work for free to get the required hours up. A
private license is fairly simple to get for anyone keen enough.

Wondering if Uber is planning to allow privately licensed owner operators to
do this as they do with cars now?

